#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-11-18
<venereo> anyone?
<venereo> i need help with faillog
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-11-20
<cYphEr20> hey ... can anyone walk me through getting my ircd-hybird configured?
<cYphEr20> I've already downloaded and installed it on slackware 13.1
<cYphEr20> but yet still have problems on getting it up runing due to lack of documentation and www.ircd-hybird.org is down
<mulambo> what shall I use to mount windows share in xubuntu 10.10? thunar can;t do it
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-11-21
<IdleOne> mulambo: ask in #ubuntu you have a better chance at getting an answer in there
